
How One Line of Text Nearly Killed Toy Story 2 - endorphone
http://mentalfloss.com/uk/entertainment/27204/how-one-line-of-text-nearly-killed-toy-story-2
======
DrScump
_/ bin/rm -r -f (asterisk)_ (meaning _delete everything_ in UNIX/Linux) is
hardly a random "line of text"; it is clear sabotage. And to simply say, "the
backup system had failed" is uselessly vague.

